# Garry`s Beam in an modified version



## Edwin

Hello, 

Today I would like to introduce one of my last projects. Gerry`s Beam in modified version as an arrangement built up with piston oilpump and food water pump. Everything fully functioning, in metrical mass converted and 25% bigger than in the plan built. 

 Because the racketeer's control was too soft to me after the plan and have not liked I, I have reshaped them, therefore, something and am contented thus with the function 
 I have used as a boiler an old Stuart 502 for I a gas burner has built, because the orginale spirit distiller did not function really well and shows, nevertheless, a considerable danger in the company. 
But here the pictures, nevertheless, more state. 

Regards Edwin


----------



## Herbiev

A magnificent effort. Love to see it running


----------



## crueby

Very nice!


----------



## compspecial

beautiful workmanship, Edwin
                      stew


----------



## tel

An engine to be very proud of! Nice job. Thm:


----------



## seagar

WOW!!!! th_wav

Ian.(Seagar)


----------



## don-tucker

Beautiful,how did you mill the relief on the frames,was it CNC ed
.Don


----------



## rake60

Amazing build Edwin! :bow:

The pipe lagging, tile floor and bricks are fantastic!

I'd like to see more about that as well.

Rick


----------



## coopertje

Congratulations Eric, it looking fantastic and i love the finishing with floor and bricks. Gives so much added value to the plant. Really well done :bow: :bow:

Regards Jeroen


----------



## b.lindsey

Edwin, I must have missed this one somehow when you first posted the pictures. Phenominal job on the whole thing, just beautiful!!!

Bill


----------



## Maryak

Edwin,

A magnificent model :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

